# Invisible joint for Copper clad antimicrobial furniture.



## Parlo (Apr 7, 2022)

Today I finally refined the corner joint for my antimicrobial Copper clad furniture from Brass nut caps to a blind invisible internal fixing.


----------



## eugene13 (Apr 14, 2022)

Parlo said:


> Today I finally refined the corner joint for my antimicrobial Copper clad furniture from Brass nut caps to a blind invisible internal fixing.


How much does your lightest chair weigh?


----------



## Parlo (Apr 15, 2022)

eugene13 said:


> How much does your lightest chair weigh?


This style painted Yellow weigh 16kg.


----------

